# possible cure for MHS!!!!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think perhaps letting the boys grow out their coats may be good for me!!! I have been so so busy at work and I let the boys go a day or two (or three or four) longer than I should have to brush them-- and it was a ton of work. 

They were none too happy either.... But we got through it.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yep, you are so right, Missy. Who can imagine grooming 3?? Jasper & Cash look worn out and I bet you are too!
Adorable!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They look adorable! I absolutely love Jasper's little pig tails! When is Cash getting a "do"?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash got out of his "do" in seconds.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy, they look so cute. Yep, a longer coat can make you wonder about adding another! I'm enjoying Cicero with a little less hair.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I forgot what it is like to have a dog brush and comb on the end tables, instead of a book :-}


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

*ADORABLE*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was thinking you were gonna be offering reasons and I just had a day where two of the three had cling ons.... that right there was enough to cure my MHS for the day!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry Missy, Jasper and Cash look adorable but it is not helping my MHS.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

While we were brushing out our three last night I was telling DH that Murphy may be getting a haircut, he mats so easily. Of course he said, "I know he gets matted but I like his long hair, and it looks so good in photos when he's running." Sure, he loves it because I'm the one who brushes him!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> While we were brushing out our three last night I was telling DH that Murphy may be getting a haircut, he mats so easily. Of course he said, "I know he gets matted but I like his long hair, and it looks so good in photos when he's running." Sure, he loves it because I'm the one who brushes him!


Same thing here. Dave loves Kodi's long coat, but told me that if something happened to me, it would all come off!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Yep...those long coats are gorgeous, but VERY time consuming!
I'm loving having my dogs in short coats right now. 
So much easier to bathe, and I'm not spending endless hours brushing them.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Sorry Missy, Jasper and Cash look adorable but it is not helping my MHS.


I know Leeann, a girl can try.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL. Cash looks like he has little horns. I'm glad you've found a temporary cure for MHS. The longer coat does keep me busy (I can only imagine with 2!)


----------

